# Got a little bubble nest.................



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I went to feed King, my betta, some fish food this morning, noticed the filter wasn't running, so I jiggled the plug and it started to run. Then I checked the temp of the 5.5 gallon tank, and see if the heater was working, had to lift the lid for this. To my amazement there was a little bubble nest near the heater. I turned up the heater because the water felt cold to the touch, but I will turn it down shortly. My question is I don't want to disturb the bubble nest that King built, how do I do a water change without disturbing the bubble nest?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Vacuum in the corner with a thin hose. Max. 4cm. Add new water with little flow.
Take care that the heater does not become dry.


----------



## Brock Vale (Mar 14, 2017)

might not need to clean the tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off, keep him warm. Don't turn the heater up then down, that will stress him. Second, if he built one he will build another, so it would be fine to let it get messed up. Once you drain some of the water it will start to disintegrate anyhow so no worries.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am thinking that he blew the bubble nest when the filter was off. Not real sure he will blow another bubble nest with the filter on, since it has been running, he hasn't been making it bigger. I will keep him warm, won't mess with the temp.


----------

